# loading, the old fashioned way



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Industrialisation, mechanisation, automatisation, containerisation, and computerisation, (it's all bad English spelling, I know), but look at the poor buggers who still have to do it the old fashioned way today.
This is Jakarta, the old port, and systems have not changed despite all the above.
They earn about 5 dollars per day. That is the cost of a beer to you or me.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Look how many people it would put out of work,at least it gives them some sort of Balance.!
John


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Correct, at least they have some sort of living and it keeps the rice on the table which is of course the positivie part of these terrible working conditions.


----------

